# 2001.5 Audi S4 2.7T Manual P1131



## tannecortes (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi guys;
I know this is a dead horse but my car recently went into Limp Mode. WOT past 3300 RPM causes the car to shudder and miss. CEL codes recently popped up as P1131. I've read several posts that this refers to Drivers Side Front O2 sensor. 

Do you guys suggest I immediately swap out the front driver's o2 sensor? 

Should I change all the others as well? Are there other components to check/replace as well. Finally, could it be the cats?

I do not currently own a VAG-Com but am considering it. However, alternatively, does anyone know of someone in Riverside-Corona, CA area that could help me get my car running well again? 

I used to take it to Mike at Wicked Motorsports in Van Nuys but that drive is way too far from Riverside. Anyway, any advise or help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

tannecortes said:


> Hi guys;
> I know this is a dead horse but my car recently went into Limp Mode. WOT past 3300 RPM causes the car to shudder and miss. CEL codes recently popped up as P1131. I've read several posts that this refers to Drivers Side Front O2 sensor.
> 
> Do you guys suggest I immediately swap out the front driver's o2 sensor?
> ...


 You should buy VAG-COM the genuine version not the China knockoff. You will not regret the purchase.


----------

